# adding a sub to my yamaha receiver



## Jack807 (Dec 29, 2011)

I recently got my hands on a Yamaha rx-e100 and I want to add a sub. It has a out sub output which fits a AV cable. 
I want to spend less than 250. 
What should I look for and how do I wire it up?? 

Thanks!!!!


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

The Dayton Audio SUB-120 HT for $180 is a good possibility. Use a single RCA cable from the RX-E100 sub out to the right Line In on the subwoofer. 

What speakers are you using? You will want to set the subwoofer crossover around the -3dB low frequency point of your loudspeakers.


----------



## Jack807 (Dec 29, 2011)

Iam using 60 w Yamaha speakers..


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Jay has made a good recomendation as far as setup and equipment.:T


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

Jack807 said:


> Iam using 60 w Yamaha speakers..


Then try setting the low pass filter on the subwoofer at 60Hz initially and play with it up and down from there to see what sounds best.


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

You may also want to run use the high level inputs/outputs (speaker cable _from_ the receiver _to_ the sub and then from the sub to the speakers) to filter the bass. According to the product description on Parts Express, the low pass filter on the sub will also act as a high pass and filter the bass from going to your speakers:

"The Dayton Audio SUB-120's amplifier features high and low level inputs, filtered high and low level outputs, phase switch..."

You can often get a higher undistorted SPL from the speakers as neither the Yamaha receiver nor the speakers have to reproduce the low frequencies. 

I personally prefer using the sub out as mentioned by jackfish, but a lot of people prefer what I just described.


----------

